# الأقسام العامة > المجلس العام >  وفاة الشيخ راشد بن محمد بن راشد آل مكتوم رحمه الله

## المراقبة العامة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




 (( يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ (27) ارْجِعِي إِلَىٰ رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً (28) فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي (29) وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي (30) )) سورة الفجر


بقلوب مؤمنة بقضاء الله وقدره ينعى ديوان صاحب السمو حاكم دبي المرحوم الشيخ راشد بن محمد بن راشد آل مكتوم الذي انتقل الى جوار ربه صباح اليوم إثر نوبة قلبية عن عمر يناهز الــ 34 عاما .

وسوف يصلى على جثمان المغفور له باذن الله تعالى في مسجد زعبيل مساء اليوم ثم يوارى الثرى في مقبرة أم هرير في بر دبي . رحم الله الفقيد الشاب رحمة واسعة وأسكنه فسيح جناته.

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون.

ويعلن الديوان الحداد في دبي لمدة ثلاثة ايام اعتبارا من اليوم، وتنكيس الاعلام على الدوائر والمؤسسات الحكومية في دبي.

ومنتدى سيدات الإمارات ينعى الدولة حكومة وشعبا في وفاة ابن الوطن راشد بن محمد آل مكتوم رحمه الله 

اللهم ارحمه واغفر له وعافه واعفُ عنه وأكرم نزله ونقّه من الذنوب والخطايا واغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد 
اللهم أنزله منازل الشهداء واجعل عيشه عيش السعداء واجعله في الجنة مرافقاً للأنبياء .اللهم نفس في القبر كربته وبارك له في منقلبه ومصيره يا لطيف يا ودود.اللهم أرزقه برد العيش في قبره ولذة النظر إلى وجهك الكريم يوم القيامة.اللهم ارزقه عفواً عند الحساب وفوزاً بالجنة ونجاة من النار برحمتك يا عزيز يا غفار اللهم أنزل عليه الضياء والنور والفسحة والسرور واجعله آمناً مطمئناً في قبره يا عزيز يا غفور.اللهم أنشر عليه رحماتك وصب عليه من بركاتك يا من بيده خزائن السماوات والأرض أنت الكريم الـمعطي .اللهم عُد على عبدك بالرحمة يا من رحمته واسعة وعفوه عظيم.اللهم ارفع ذكره وضع وزره واغفر ذنبه واسكنه الدرجات العلى من الجنة.اللهم أكرمه ولا تهنه وأعطه ولا تحرمه وثبته في قبره بالقول الثابت كما ثبت أنبيائك وأوليائك وعبادك الصالحين وألهم اهله الصبر والسلوان وأجبر مصابهم وثبتهم يا رب العالمين

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

البقاء لذاتي المؤمنة 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
معلومات عن شركات الاثاث لنقل الاسر و... 
بغيت اعرف معلومه عن عابلة آل علي الكرام . 
ما هي شد البطن؟ 
اعطوني نصيحتكم بنات 
العذاب بعد عمليه تحويل المسار المصغر افيدوني 
في الكويت 200 مليون دينار وَفْرٌ بـ«العلاج... 
برنامج صيدلية مجانى وكامل 
تحذير من شركة تمريض منزلي

----------


## ام الوصايف

ان لله وان اليه راجعون 
الله يرحمه ويغمد روحه الجنه 
تعازينا لعائلة ال مكتوم الكريمة والله يلهمهم الصبر والسلوان

----------


## الاميرات SFM

ان لله وان اليه راجعون ، الله يرحمه ويصبر اهله على فراقه 
تعازينا للامارات عامة ولاسرة ال مكتوم خاصة 
عساه اخر الاحزان

----------


## ام لامية

ان لله وان اليه راجعون ، الله يرحمه ويصبر اهله على فراقه

----------


## Yazi.90

- اللهمّ اغفر للشيخ راشد بن محمد بن راشد آل مكتوم اللهم ارحمه وأدخله جنّات النعيم


اللهــــمّ يا حنَّان، يا منَّان، يا واسع الغفران، اغفر له و ارحمه، وعافه واعف عنه، و أكرم نزله، ووسّع مدخله، واغسله بالماء والثّلج والبرد، ونقِّه من الذّنوب والخطايا كما ينقَّى الثوب الأبيض من الدّنس


اللهــــمّ أبدله داراً خيراً من داره، وأهلاً خيراً من أهله، وزوجاً خيراً من زوجه، وأدخله الجنّة وأعزّه من عذاب القبر ومن عذاب النّار.

----------


## ثريا 2014

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون 

الله يرحمه ويسكنه فسيح جناته 

تعازينا لكل شعب الامارات ولاسرة آل مكتوم 
ربي يصبرهم على فراقه

----------


## ارجوانية

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون الله يرحمه ويسكنه فسيح جناته
تعازينا لوالدنا الشيخ محمد بن راشد واسرته الكريمة ولكل شعب الامارات

----------


## عساك تبقى لي

اللهمّ اغفر للشيخ راشد بن محمد بن راشد آل مكتوم اللهم ارحمه وأدخله جنّات النعيم


اللهــــمّ يا حنَّان، يا منَّان، يا واسع الغفران، اغفر له و ارحمه، وعافه واعف عنه، و أكرم نزله، ووسّع مدخله، واغسله بالماء والثّلج والبرد، ونقِّه من الذّنوب والخطايا كما ينقَّى الثوب الأبيض من الدّنس


اللهــــمّ أبدله داراً خيراً من داره، وأهلاً خيراً من أهله، وزوجاً خيراً من زوجه، وأدخله الجنّة وأعزّه من عذاب القبر ومن عذاب النّار

----------


## طيبة*قلب

> إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون 
> 
> الله يرحمه ويسكنه فسيح جناته 
> 
> تعازينا لكل شعب الامارات ولاسرة آل مكتوم 
> ربي يصبرهم على فراقه

----------


## Diana Sy

رحمة الله عليه وإن شاء الله في جنان النعيم
أحر التعازي للإمارات حكومة و شعبا

----------


## hamoudmam

الله يرحمه و يسكنه فسيح جناته ..

----------


## thenightqueen

- اللهمّ اغفر للشيخ راشد بن محمد بن راشد آل مكتوم اللهم ارحمه وأدخله جنّات النعيم


اللهــــمّ يا حنَّان، يا منَّان، يا واسع الغفران، اغفر له و ارحمه، وعافه واعف عنه، و أكرم نزله، ووسّع مدخله، واغسله بالماء والثّلج والبرد، ونقِّه من الذّنوب والخطايا كما ينقَّى الثوب الأبيض من الدّنس


اللهــــمّ أبدله داراً خيراً من داره، وأهلاً خيراً من أهله، وزوجاً خيراً من زوجه، وأدخله الجنّة وأعزّه من عذاب القبر ومن عذاب النّار.

----------


## cute uae

> - اللهمّ اغفر للشيخ راشد بن محمد بن راشد آل مكتوم اللهم ارحمه وأدخله جنّات النعيم
> 
> 
> اللهــــمّ يا حنَّان، يا منَّان، يا واسع الغفران، اغفر له و ارحمه، وعافه واعف عنه، و أكرم نزله، ووسّع مدخله، واغسله بالماء والثّلج والبرد، ونقِّه من الذّنوب والخطايا كما ينقَّى الثوب الأبيض من الدّنس
> 
> 
> اللهــــمّ أبدله داراً خيراً من داره، وأهلاً خيراً من أهله، وزوجاً خيراً من زوجه، وأدخله الجنّة وأعزّه من عذاب القبر ومن عذاب النّار.

----------


## أم-راشدالزعابي

اللهــــمّ أبدله داراً خيراً من داره، وأهلاً خيراً من أهله، وزوجاً خيراً من زوجه، وأدخله الجنّة وأعزّه من عذاب القبر ومن عذاب النّار

----------

